# MagicShine GoPro Replacment Mount



## Pro4tundra (Mar 21, 2009)

I got my new mount designed and finished making them today for Magic Shine style lights. The mount is a direct replacment for the standard plastic mount and mounts directly to any standard GoPro mount. Handlebar mount, headstrap, or helmet mount, this mounts to all of them. Also the wire is routed to the side insted of out of the front on the oem mount. Sorry for the low quality cell pics.

I have 7 left and if anyone is interested pm me for details. $15 plus shipping


----------



## Coloradogoose (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice. Combine those with the K-edge go big go-pro handlebar mount and it would be a bomber set-up.


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Would it work with the chest strap? Can you get enough of an angle to point the light forward?

Before anyone asks - No I'm not while on the bike. It's for when I get caught out after dark cross-country skiing.

Currently using the O-ring around the belly buckle of my pack. Sometimes I can't get it to stay pointed where I want. I'm guessing it's the belly part of the equation.


----------



## Coloradogoose (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you thought about the GoPro headband mount? It seems like that would be the better option when skiing because it gets the light higher. That's what I am hoping to do once my lights are made. Until then I've been using a niterider minewt with headband.


----------



## Pro4tundra (Mar 21, 2009)

Ian_C said:


> Would it work with the chest strap? Can you get enough of an angle to point the light forward?
> 
> Before anyone asks - No I'm not while on the bike. It's for when I get caught out after dark cross-country skiing.
> 
> Currently using the O-ring around the belly buckle of my pack. Sometimes I can't get it to stay pointed where I want. I'm guessing it's the belly part of the equation.


This will work with the chesty mount as well as any other gopro mount. You may need to put a small short extention on to be able to get the angle that you want. Pm me if you are inerested in one.


----------



## Pro4tundra (Mar 21, 2009)

All mounts sold. Thanks guys, enjoy!


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Sheeeit, I make mine out of one bolt, some spacers and a reflector bracket. 
Cost? 
Free. 

Those are suh-weet, though!


----------



## jfishking (Apr 22, 2013)

Yo dude... do you have any more or are you planning on making anymore


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

rideit said:


> Sheeeit, I make mine out of one bolt, some spacers and a reflector bracket.
> Cost?
> Free.
> 
> Those are suh-weet, though!


Got any pics?

I was thinking I could just run something off with some 1/8" aluminum, but it would be hard to get the flange bent so tightly with a twist. Maybe a straight bit bolted to the side of the light?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Got any pics?
> 
> I was thinking I could just run something off with some 1/8" aluminum, but it would be hard to get the flange bent so tightly with a twist. Maybe a straight bit bolted to the side of the light?


OK, got it sorted out.

I cut up a GoPro quick release mount and bolted it on.

















Here's the Dx GoPro headband with the light


----------



## Fourtrax (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice! I hadn't thought of doing it that way.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I would probably JB-weld the mount to a flat piece of aluminum for extra strength next time, and of course finish it better.

This is the mount before mods:








Cost of headband and mount is around $12 with free (slow) shipping.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Caution- looks like the middle prong isn't strong enough. Next try will be to get a modified surface mount attached to the light.

I should have read my post above "next time will JB weld it to an aluminum plate"...


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Seems like candlepower tech like the idea of using go-pro mounts










Only $8.50 plus shipping seems like a good deal. Sadly for me their shipping charge is $121.79 :eekster: seems just a bit excessive for a small & light part.

The K-edge adaptor looks to be ok - $29.99 available from 1 November










DX now sell copies of the k-edge go big mount so they may well get around to copying this as well


----------



## Fourtrax (Mar 17, 2013)

I picked up the Drift go pro adaptor from B&H photo. It was 12.99. Seems pretty sturdy. I'll see how well it works in about a month.

The K edge adaptor looks like a great alternative and would add a little more heat sink.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

A nice GoPro adapter like the Drift would be a good thing to have on the Easy2DIY store, no? The shipping makes these a bit silly when you want to order just one or two. Alloy ones would be even better.

There are so many cheap GoPro straps, mounts, headband and bar mounts out now that it seems a good way to standardize.

Zemike, any thoughts?


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree. To speed up things can anyone post links of a good adapter?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

zemike said:


> I agree. To speed up things can anyone post links of a good adapter?


This one at the top of the thread looks very good:








This one looks reasonable too. A bit pricey for what it is compared to your housings, Zemike.

Drift GoPro Mount Adapter for HD Cameras DMTADPT B&H Photo Video


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Personally I have never used a metal GoPro mount. Isn't it supposed to bend slightly in order to grab the camera?
Aluminium is less bendable than plastic.

There's already a cheap substitute: High Quality Gopro Accessories Mini Size Tripod Mount Adapter Monopod for Gopro Hero 3, Gopro Hero 2, Gopro Hero (Black)-in Tripods from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

zemike said:


> Personally I have never used a metal GoPro mount. Isn't it supposed to bend slightly in order to grab the camera?
> Aluminium is less bendable than plastic.
> 
> There's already a cheap substitute: High Quality Gopro Accessories Mini Size Tripod Mount Adapter Monopod for Gopro Hero 3, Gopro Hero 2, Gopro Hero (Black)-in Tripods from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com
> View attachment 842971


The plastic part on the helmet or headband mount will flex enough.

I saw this adapter, but have no idea how to attach it to an Easy2LED housing. The plastic thread looks far wider than the M4 thread on the housing.

A metal unit might give a bit of heat dispersion.


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

The problem with the plastic is that bending also leads to fatigue - I have broken 2 plastic mounts in a matter of months, just from the constant vibration on the bike. Might not be a problem with the lower weight of a light

The plastic thread is, or should be, the standard tripod thread of 1/4-20 UNC (~6.3 mm), same as zemike has included on the new M36 housing,


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Any thoughts on how to use one of these with your original 20mm housing?
I suppose you could re-tap the thread.



zemike said:


> Personally I have never used a metal GoPro mount. Isn't it supposed to bend slightly in order to grab the camera?
> Aluminium is less bendable than plastic.
> 
> There's already a cheap substitute: High Quality Gopro Accessories Mini Size Tripod Mount Adapter Monopod for Gopro Hero 3, Gopro Hero 2, Gopro Hero (Black)-in Tripods from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com
> View attachment 842971


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I'm thinking a small run of adapters might need to be built as soon as I get my CNC mill running.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Vancbiker said:


> I'm thinking a small run of adapters might need to be built as soon as I get my CNC mill running.


Put me down for a few!


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I may be able to make those on my 3D printer.
I don't have a GoPro so I would need an actual part or a 3D cad file in order to design one.

I already make the Magic shine to Marwi adapters which work great and I sell tons of those.
I make the 900 and 1600 body style adapters

SSC P7 LED Bike light parts
Magic Shine to Marwi adapter


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Should be able to find some GoPro mount files that you can download here - Search Thingiverse - Thingiverse

***


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Scar,
That saves me a bit of design time because I can at least see the dimentions
I have never seen a Go-Pro mount so to make sure I understand

The Go-pro mounts have 3 vertical risers

The item you are mounting needs 2 risers

Those two risers slide between the 3 risers
I think that is what I am seeing

I could pick up a Go-Pro mount at DX to make sure the mount works correctly
I have a MS 900 here I can test with

This one would be ok for a test fit unless someone else has a better DX item link?
Plastic Connecting Holder for GoPro HD Hero2 / 3 / 3+ - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## Fourtrax (Mar 17, 2013)

If it helps, you can grab the .stl file I posted in this thread. Post #24.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/gopro-mount-switch-easy2led-849292.html


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't edit .stl files, I can only view them so they don't do me much good when I am designing something

I use Alibre for 3D designs and it can create .stl's, but it cannot open them

I found a Alibre cad file on thingiverse and was able to open it, so I have the upright dimentions now


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

The camera and the light adapter we need 
would be the 2-prong version.
The mounts are 3-prong.

You could get a Drift adapter to measure.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

This is the part that you find on the headbands and helmet mounts. 
The 2-prong part on the camera fits into it. See the first posting on the thread for a nice design done in metal.



El34 said:


> Thanks Scar,
> That saves me a bit of design time because I can at least see the dimentions
> I have never seen a Go-Pro mount so to make sure I understand
> 
> ...


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

yes, I saw that on the aluminum pieces, just wanted to confirm


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd be in for one of these mounts. Let me know when they're available


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Definitely will buy a couple myself. Please let us know when available.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I ordered an aluminum assembly that has the complete mount so I could get good measurements
I should have something whipped up on the 3D printer in a couple weeks.
I'll report back


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

El34 said:


> I ordered an aluminum assembly that has the complete mount so I could get good measurements
> I should have something whipped up on the 3D printer in a couple weeks.
> I'll report back


I would suggest checking that you can swap the ends over - my aluminium bracket works fine as assembled, but is obviously slightly out as when I swap it around, there is excessive friction


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure I understand what you are saying?


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

I am trying to suggest that the pieces need to be made to a fine tolerance & that my DX aluminium link is not. Perhaps pictures will help. My link will go together like this








but not like this








The long piece hasn't moved, the short piece has been moved from the left side of the long piece with 2 prongs to the right side with 3 prongs.

The difference is small, but it means the short piece connects to the camera housing well, while the long piece is a little bit loose, which makes it difficult to tighten


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I spent some time doing some CAD work on a MS-GoPro adapter
The main body is based on my MS Marwi Adapter

This is just a rough mock up of a MS900 mount
MS 1600 would have a different wire routing and reversed screw hole

I won't be able to dial it in until I get a GoPro mount here and check the fit
There's a bike store that sells GoPro down the street from me
I can take an adapter in and see how it fits


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Looking good!

The upper part looks a bit on the thick side (From the Marwi adapter), so if it's feasible to thin that out a bit without weakening it too much it might let the light ride lower.



El34 said:


> I spent some time doing some CAD work on a MS-GoPro adapter
> The main body is based on my MS Marwi Adapter
> 
> This is just a rough mock up of a MS900 mount
> ...


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, 
I just butted the Marwi adapter up against the lower GoPro part
I'll have to adjust the thickness of the upper section

Also, keep in mind that this will be printed on a 3D printer from PLA plastic so thicknesses will be greater than a metal adapter

I was at the HUB (LBS) a while ago and measured a Go-Pro chesty mount

I got these measurements

3.25mm width for the middle gap
2.75mm width for the two Fins

BTW, in case some were wondering what the U shaped groove is on the top
That's so you can bend the MS900 wire left or right and exit it to the side of the adapter


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I have made and sent a prototype mount to a user to test since I have no GoPro stuff to try it on. As soon as I get some feedback and make any changes needed I'll have some available. Initially they'll be made of black ABS plastic. Pretty tough stuff, it seems like it would be plenty strong unless the light one was trying to mount was crazy heavy. Aluminum will be an option a while later.


----------



## Fourtrax (Mar 17, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

It's a no go on the 3D printer adapter

I printed one up and then found out that the two fins are not strong enough to stay attached to the main body.

The plastic layers are not fused together solid enough like a one piece machined aluminum unit or a plastic injection mold type construction

Here's a shot of my design and one that I printed and tested
There's a wire channel on the underside so you can exit the wire and bend it out to either side of the adapter.
I didn't have the proper length metric screw that attaches the adapter to the MS900 body and so I use the screw that comes with the Marwi adapter. It's a bit long

One of the upright fins broke off at the body as I was attaching it to the GoPro handlebar mount.
That's not going to cut it but I had to give it a go and see


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

What a drag. Thanks for trying.


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

DX now have an ABS connector at US$4 that should do the job for a light weight light. Unscrew the standard tripod thread of 1/4-20 UNC & replace it with an m4, probably need a washer & you are good to go


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Done! Ordered 3 to try. Thanks, good find. 

Would still prefer alloy.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Those look good - ABS is pretty tough stuff

A 1/4 - 20 hole is pretty large compared to a 4mm screw diameter
It would be nice to use a nylon standoff or something like that to reduce the inner hole size and keep it from trying to wiggle side to side

A washer will cover the hole but then you still have a little screw in a big hole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I got word back from the gent doing the fit test of my prototype adapter. He said it fits perfectly. I'll be making a batch this weekend. Black ABS plastic CNC machined from solid. $5 ea. plus postage. I left the tab undrilled so the user can drill whatever hole size or number of holes to work with their particular light. I can drill whatever size or pattern you need for an additional charge. PM for details.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Attachment didn't show, Vanc. (Edit-working OK now)
Wish I hadn't ordered the DX ones- yours are better and I'll order some of them too.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Attachment didn't show, Vanc.
> Wish I hadn't ordered the DX ones- yours are better and I'll order some of them too.


I think it should be fixed now.


----------



## goodhdw (Dec 7, 2013)

*Gecko Mount*

Just stumbled onto this thread. I've been using this Gecko mount without any problems on cameras and lights with 1/4-20 mounts. Found a small fibered washer that will keep a 4mm socket head screw from moving in a 1/4-20 hole so I can check it out with my magic shine light when I get home. The fibered washer isn't metal. It's a dense cardboard like material that is somewhat malleable.









Fat Gecko Adhesive Helmet Moun


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

The last 2 of the first batch got spoken for today. I'll make more this weekend and can ship early next week.

I have to order material for the aluminum ones. For those of you that are interested in metal ones, please PM me an estimate of how many you think you'll want. I'm guessing they'll be in the $12 range, maybe a bit less. I don't want to order too much bar but it would also be a shame to order too little and have to re-order as there is a cutting charge (if ordering less than 12 feet and that would make a LOT of adapters) and shipping charge. Being efficient with this will help keep the price down.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Vancbiker - something for you to maybe think about if you are going to make aluminum GoPro mounts. On the plastic ones, I have always had to take a real course piece of sandpaper and rough up the surfaces in between the fins where they contact each other. The smooth surfaces allow the GoPro camera to move/shift on the big hits. The rougher cut you can make on the inside of the fins I think would be better. Just a suggestion. Not sure it is so critical for a light head, but might be for the heavier ones.


****


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

scar said:


> Vancbiker - something for you to maybe think about if you are going to make aluminum GoPro mounts. On the plastic ones, I have always had to take a real course piece of sandpaper and rough up the surfaces in between the fins where they contact each other. The smooth surfaces allow the GoPro camera to move/shift on the big hits. The rougher cut you can make on the inside of the fins I think would be better. Just a suggestion. Not sure it is so critical for a light head, but might be for the heavier ones.
> 
> ****


Hey scar, thanks for the tip! With my level of machining, a rough cut surface is more common than a smooth one!

On a serious note, getting some "grooves" or "texture" on the outside of the ears would be easy. In between the ears is pretty much going to be smooth with a milling cutter. I'm using a .125 diameter carbide cutter in there and it leaves a pretty smooth finish. Probably best to make a prototype and have someone test it


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

How do you route the cord as it exits the MS light body?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

El34 said:


> How do you route the cord as it exits the MS light body?


Is this directed at me? If so, I have added a slot that exited out the side for one user. For someone else that was not sure how they wanted to route the cable, I cut 2 grooves in a "T" shape so the cable could exit to either side or out the front(left the front of the tab kind of flimsy IMO). A couple have gone out with plain undrilled, unslotted tabs so the user can do whatever hole/slot arrangement they need for their lights. Most have only asked for a hole for an M4 screw.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

yes vanc
Was just asking because I did not see any wire routing channels.
The wire has to have a place to exit

Like I do on my MS adapters. There is a curved channel so you can exit the wire to either side of the adapter.

Was just asking how that is done on that adapter?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

El34 said:


> yes vanc
> Was just asking because I did not see any wire routing channels.
> The wire has to have a place to exit


Since not all lights have the wire coming out the bottom, I decided to CNC the parts without any wire clearance or screw holes. I add them later for a small additional charge if the buyer needs or they can do it themselves to suit whatever light they have. So far there have been more set up to work with the Gemini Duo (or clones of it) than anything else. No groove needed on those.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Aluminum available now*

Made the first aluminum ones today. Will be making more this weekend. They will be standard with a plain mount tab, just like my ABS ones. $12 ea. plus postage. I can add mounting holes or wire channels to suit your needs for an additional cost. PM for details.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I received my adapters today from Kevin. Very nice work, Kevin.

Thought I'd post a couple shots of the adapter in use on my Bell Super with it's standard issue GoPro mount.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I received my adapters today from Kevin. Very nice work, Kevin.


Thanks!


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I was looking for a cheaper handlebar mount than the regular gopro one which is around $20. These would go well with the adapter that vancbiker is making

Here's a couple I found on DX
Miniisw Universal Bike Handlebar Seatpost Mount for Gopro Hero / Hero 2 / Hero 3 / 3+ Camera - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

High Precision CNC Aluminum Alloy Bike Handlebar Mount Universal Bike Mount for GoPro Hero3+/3/2/HD - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Miniisw M-BA1 Aluminum Alloy Bike Handlebar Mount w/ Long Screw for Gopro Hero 3+ / 3 / 2 / 1 - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

There are a lot more (search for gopro handblebar mount)


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Using Gopro is only nice if you already own it and want to double duty it for your bike

Bolt down screw clamps stuff is a compromise and kinda cheesy, IMO

Marwi mounts are way nicer and way more versatile and not anywhere near $20
You can get a handlebar and a helmet mount for $13.25
And the lights slide off and on and are interchangeable between mounts

http://www.hoffmanamps.com/MyStore/catalog/PartsLed.htm


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

> Using Gopro is only nice if you already own it and want to double duty it for your bike


It seems like it is becoming a pretty popular system. I think quite a few of the adapters have gone to riders with "integral" GoPro mounts on their helmet.

This is an example of front and side cable exits for an MJ880 clone


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I like integrated helmet mounts.

It's the big screws and clamp things that I don't think much of.
Just my .02, others may not feel the same way.

I did that to my helmet several years ago by hacking a Marwi helmet mount.
It has worked out great.

I just leave it on all year, the slide rails are only about 1/8th inch tall, so it's not in the way when I side the light off.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

@EL34... I was on the CamBam forum site today and saw you are a user. I just downloaded the software to try on my CNC. Looks like you have used it for quite a while now. Any thoughts, impressions, issues or tips to share? Thanks!


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Vancbiker said:


> @EL34... I was on the CamBam forum site today and saw you are a user. I just downloaded the software to try on my CNC. Looks like you have used it for quite a while now. Any thoughts, impressions, issues or tips to share? Thanks!


Yeah Cambam is great
Especially if you go look at the prices on CAM software like Rhino
Cambam does everything I need it to

Plus there's a couple Cambam forums if you need help
One on CNC zone and one on the cambam web site


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Funny, I thought I was being clever when I made my LED light gopro mounts, then I visit here and find that they're quite common!


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Just a heads-up- I got some GoPro knock-off headbands from eBay and DX and they were good.

Latest order from DX I needed some connectors, and got a couple of GoPro headbands too on sale. They switched the order on me and shipped [email protected] headbands with wimpy Velcro and a chinstrap that will surely be all the rage in Paris. Oh well, ya takes your chances with DX. At least the connectors were right.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

What size bolt is it that connects to the MJ880? I need a longer one, but couldn't find that type of bolt at Home Depot, so I assume it is a smaller diameter metric.

Thanks - BS


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

M4 x .7 is the thread size and pitch for all the MS lights I've had my hands on. I have not personally checked an MJ880. Should be easily available if you have a True Value hardware store nearby. In my area Lowes is a better source of hardware than Home Depot. My local NAPA auto parts store also carries a selection of metric screws and bolts. 

I have had a couple of folks ask for holes to fit M5 screws on a few adapters on non-MS Chinese lights so M4 is not universal.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*variations no problem*

Here is a pic of a heavily modified version of the original adapter design. If you want to mount anything on your GoPro system, it can probably be done.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

What, no fins?? 

Nice work Kevin. The ones I got from you were excellent.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Here is a video shot with a camera mounted to a DIY "copter" mount built around the adapter shown in post 73.

360 degree GoPro camera mount on a Vespa - YouTube

It does not show the mount itself but is a cool effect.


----------



## bornslippy (Oct 1, 2010)

Got my gopro mounts from Vancbiker. They are awesome! :thumbsup:
I'm using a solarstorm X2 light.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Looks good on there! Are you bar mounting that or have a helmet with goPro mount?


----------



## flomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

I have the cheap chinese knockoff lights from amazon.com $31 specials. I left the thing at home and wanted to pickup two bolts/screws to fit the thicker mount I purchased from Vancbiker.

would anyone know the type of hardware used for this beast?

NEW 3800lm 3x Cree Xm-l T6 Led Outdoor Headlight Headlamp Bicycle / Bike Light - Amazon.com










-=Jason=-


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

flomaster said:


> I have the cheap chinese knockoff lights from amazon.com $31 specials. I left the thing at home and wanted to pickup two bolts/screws to fit the thicker mount I purchased from Vancbiker.
> 
> would anyone know the type of hardware used for this beast?
> 
> -=Jason=-


So far, all the Chinese lights I've dealt with use an M4 x .7 thread. That is the "standard" for an M4 screw. 10 mm long suits many lights, but there are a few with really shallow threads that need an 8mm long screw. I advise using the longest one that will fit your light.


----------



## flomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

Vancbiker said:


> So far, all the Chinese lights I've dealt with use an M4 x .7 thread. That is the "standard" for an M4 screw. 10 mm long suits many lights, but there are a few with really shallow threads that need an 8mm long screw. I advise using the longest one that will fit your light.


Thanks a lot

*EDIT: for less than a $1 went to ace and picked up 2 M4 .7 x 10 and 2 M4 .7 x 12 just in case I needed something longer....*

Tapped via TapaCrap from my HTC One Google Edition running on SinLessROM GE 6.2.0


----------



## labandadelbate (Mar 14, 2014)

very cute, what do you think about mine?

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/central-light-bike-903263.html


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Finally mounted my GoPro adapters from Vancbiker, awesome stuff at a good price.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Looks pretty good there. I'm curious about the orientation you have chosen. Most users with the duos and clones set the adapter up so that the GoPro tabs are under the middle of the light body. Yours are to the rear of the body. Clearance issue?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Tried it both ways, doesn't seem to make a whole hell of a lot of difference but slightly preferred it more lower and more forward. I think more forward was slightly easier to mess with while riding. YMMV.

EDIT: I should add that there's a set of trails around here called "Tunnels"(if they ever re-open), you really don't want anything sticking up from you helmet. I might even cut the middle spine on the front visor to get the light head lower



Vancbiker said:


> Looks pretty good there. I'm curious about the orientation you have chosen. Most users with the duos and clones set the adapter up so that the GoPro tabs are under the middle of the light body. Yours are to the rear of the body. Clearance issue?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Revised concept*

After dealing with all the variations in the Chinese lights and modifying the bases for folks that wanted me to do that, I decided to try to come up with a universal solution. I have learned that really the only common universal feature of the Chinese lights is that the mounting screw is M4. The rest of the dimensions seem to pretty freely float. Cables run from 3mm to 5mm round in a variety of .5mm increments and oval at 3mm by 5mm. The dimension from mounting hole to cable exit in the housing (for the lights with the cable exits from the o-ring mount) varies from 6.5mm to 14mm. Additionally some people ordered the cable exiting the side of the adapter while others wanted to retain the exit from the front of the adapter.

I have machined a 5mm wide by 5mm deep round bottomed cable groove in the base that runs fore and aft to accommodate the various mounting hole to cable exit dimensions. and a blind groove to the side. The grooves stop .05" (1.2mm) from the edge of the adapter. The end user will now need to use a small file, dremel tool, drill, etc. to remove the thin wall in the direction they want to run their cable.

The adapters will still be available with a plain tab for users to mod themselves.

Pricing will not change.

ABS plastic plain $5.00.
ABS plastic modded $7.50
Aluminum plain $12.00
Aluminum modded $14.50

I still have the ability to modify outside the "standard" Chinese light needs or build something entirely custom.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Works with the MS tail light too!*

This is one of the ABS adapters mounted to a MagicShine tail light.


----------



## Clegster (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Vancbiker,This looks just like what I am looking for - Do you post to the UK?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Yes, I'll send anywhere the USPS will deliver. PM (private message) sent.


----------



## socalfyre (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks to Vancbiker for hooking me up. Worked perfectly with the knockoff magicshine. Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

That's looking good! 

The Bell helmets with the built-in GoPro mount have been quite popular to use one of my adapters with. The Gemini Duo and the SSX2 and their clones have been the most widely used on that helmet based on ordering info.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Another variant*

Ran a prototype for a forum user that adds a bit more cooling for the light. This version will only be available in aluminum. Adds about 1.25 square inches of surface area to my original adapter help shed heat. Looks kind of cool too IMHO. Should be helpful for those in warmer climates. PM for additional info.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Very Cool! No pun intended!


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

It was my request. I rigged up one of those Duo clones thusly:



But Kevin's is much better.


----------



## Bicyclerider (Apr 18, 2014)

You buy the light at USD31. Do you want to buy this part adding USD19? But I think it is fit for this light.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Bicyclerider said:


> You buy the light at USD31. Do you want to buy this part adding USD19? But I think it is fit for this light.


I just got the light to play with- I mostly use my home builds, but this cost less than the parts to build one. Not too keen on the beam colour though...

The mount is a definite upgrade- better heat sink and much stronger that the silly o-ring. Vanc is entitled to his $ for this- it's less than a lot of other mods I've done.


----------



## socalfyre (Dec 29, 2010)

After using Kevin's adapter for my helmet light on my Bell Super, i decided try using the additional adapter I had on my Niterider Pro1800 because the NR bar mount, although a nice solid mount, was gouging the under side of my handlebars because of the threads from the tightening bolt that runs underneath.
So I drilled and Dremeled what I needed and I use the GoPro Handlebar/seatpost mount on the part of the steerer tube/spacers that sticks up past the stem. Using a couple rubber strips between the contact points on the mount and the carbon spacers and I can literally lift the bike from that mount. This is what I have now and the light is centered and has full angle adjustments. 
Thanks again Kevin...looks like I'll be ordering a few more adapters since I'm finding more uses


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Very good! I like how that fits the light. I don't recall seeing anyone mount their light like that before. 

I've never looked at the NR1800 so don't know how big or heavy it is. I'm guessing it is a dual or triple LED? I've been recommending that the ABS adapter be used on single or small dual LED lights and the aluminum adapter for the big guns. The ABS is pretty tough, but it is plastic after all.


----------



## socalfyre (Dec 29, 2010)

The NR1800 head unit isn't much bigger than the magic shine clone I have and the weight difference isn't too much either considering it's a triple LED. NR says the whole light system w/battery is 484g and it's a big battery. Your ABS adapter is very solid on it. It actually feels stronger than the actual mounting adapter it comes with, although that one has a little wider surface. I'll know more when I get a couple night rides in, but my initial impression is very positive. The aluminum adapters are on my next order for sure


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

OK, maybe I'm just being a bit too conservative about the ABS adapter. I have had one user report that theirs broke at the mount screw hole. That was on an early one that had a deeper counterbore so the original mounting screw would always work. That user also explained that he may have tightened it too tight. Anyway that has been the only failure reported to me. After hearing of that failure I eliminated the counterbore. This will require most users fit a longer screw, but that seems a minor inconvenience in exchange for better reliability.

If anyone else has had one of my adapters break, or suggestions for improvements, please let me know. I try to use all feedback about them to work on improvements. As an example, I recently found out that due to a curved mounting surface on an MS 880 my original design worked poorly if at all. I was able to borrow an original 880 mount from one of my customers to use as a pattern to cut a matching curve and cable exit in the adapter. I sent the prototype to him for trial fitting this week. Once that is tested, MS 880 users will have a better solution to use a GoPro mount.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I think you should set up an online store, or at least sell them on eBay. There seems to be a big market.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Ofroad'bent said:


> I think you should set up an online store, or at least sell them on eBay. There seems to be a big market.


Unfortunately, my internet skills are pretty much limited to e-mails and browsing. I have absolutely no idea what is involved with creating and running an online store (and possibly am too old to learn).


----------



## micah_04 (Mar 8, 2008)

These look fantastic Vancbiker! I just sent you a PM, would love to get one of these.


----------



## micah_04 (Mar 8, 2008)

finally got around to putting it together... works great!


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Got my adapters in from Vancbiker... I got to say... they are REALLY nice. I had resorted to using a simple aluminum L on the first build after the cheap-o Chinese GoPro mount sheered off, but I won't be doing that again.

Top notch.... the adapters are really nice. Thank you again for taking the time!!!


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

micah_04 said:


> finally got around to putting it together... works great!
> 
> View attachment 921600


Oddest looking head I have ever seen. Glad you could find a helmet to fit :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys! Glad they are working out for you.

I've been trying to keep prices on these low so anyone that wants one should be able to get one. I recently had to get more ABS material and my cost has gone up to the point that I'm going to have to raise the price on ABS adapters. New pricing will be $5.50 for plain blank mounting tab and $8.00 for the mounting tab modified to fit most Magicshine lights and clones of them. Sorry about that.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

*Serfas True 500*

After picking up a Bell Super with the integrated GoPro mount, I wanted a way to mount my Serfas True 500 to that mount. I picked some mounts from Vancbiker and was shocked how quick they crossed the country. I quickly checked clearances, marked center, and drilled and tapped the mount to accept my m6 bolt. The Serfas uses a QR type mount that I attached to the Vancbiker mount and it worked out great. I used a piece of industrial foam tape to prevent it from turning but may work on a better solution. I do want to add a support under the front to prevent the light from bobbing.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Nice to see the way that worked out. AKAIK that is the first Serfas light that anyone has changed over to my adapter. 

Is part of the QR mount molded into the Serfas case? I bet it would be possible to machine the mating detail right into a custom version of the adapter. That would mount it lower and probably be more solid.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> Is part of the QR mount molded into the Serfas case? I bet it would be possible to machine the mating detail right into a custom version of the adapter. That would mount it lower and probably be more solid.


The light itself only had receiver rails to mount the QR. I had to sacrifice a handlebar mount to for the other half of the QR. The release tab is built into the mount rather than the light.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Cygolite Expilion. I use a stem bag to hold my ID, keys and snacks.... as well as my phone that I use for some tunes while riding, so the aluminum gopro mount from DX combined with vanc's mount made it easy to get the light out of the bag's way. I also used one of the aluminum mounts to move my Bontrager Node 1.0 out front as well (not using one of vanc's mounts). Just as hillbilly, I sacrifice bar mounts for both to do it, but the bar mount for the light was starting to strip from being swapped bike to bike.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

@knight511. That looks like a good solution to the clearance problem.

I'm wondering if the QR designs/dimensions between brands are similar enough that an adapter with an integral QR pocket could cross at least a couple or more manufacturers. Might have to go visit a few shops with calipers in hand.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I think you may have problems with the locking mechanisms if not fit. Look at my Cygolite vs Serfas. The locking mechanism (the clip you press to release) is at the back of the Cygolite while at the front of the Serfas. Granted, it is only a little notch in the bottom of the light, but it is a distinct difference even without measuring.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Would probably have to ignore the factory release tabs and go with a small thumbscrew to "lock" the slide fit.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Recently received word that a second ABS adapter broke. This one was installed without a washer under the head of the allen screw. I suspect that concentrates too much pressure on the plastic in a small area leading to cracks forming. Then the cracks radiate outward until the mount fails. If you have mounted your lights without a washer, I'd advise you remove the screw and check for cracking of the adapter. If you find evidence of cracking consider replacing the adapter. If it looks good, put a washer on the screw before re-assembly.


----------



## ItsNumptyBoy (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi vancbiker........a quick search for a GoPro mount on Google to adapt my ssx2 light brought up a photo of one of your mounts.......exactly what I am looking for!!
I'm in the UK and would like to purchase a pair of ssx2 adapters please


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

@ItsNumptyBoy; I sent details via PM (private Message)


----------



## ItsNumptyBoy (Oct 17, 2014)

Vancbiker said:


> @ItsNumptyBoy; I sent details via PM (private Message)


Thanks Vancbiker....read and replied.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Vancbiker,

Have any more of your MS/SSx2 mounts available in aluminium? I would take a extra heat shielding model is you have any!

Thanks you, from Portland!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Hi pdxmark,

PM with details sent.


----------



## Gab344 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Vancbiker,

PM sent re buying a couple of your adaptors.


----------



## Man from Utopia (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey Vancbiker-another PM coming at ya'


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I finally kinda sorta got a webpage going for the adapters. I'll keep working on it (I hope!). It has a link to e-mail me directly, or you can still contact me via PM here.

GoPro adapters for bike lights


----------



## ryansod (May 26, 2011)

Site looks great, its up and working but... the email link is dead. 

Just sent you a PM for an order. 

Thank you very very much for helping out the community!! We all really appreciate it.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Oops! Looks like I have some sorting out to do.

PM sent.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

You're gonna make MILLION$ at this rate! I want IN on the ground floor investment! :ihih: :lol:

Seriously, glad you did this. As you might recall I had that one "over torqued" unit that grenaded and bought a second ABS as well as the aluminum. I'm still sporting the ABS unit and the aluminum is in my Camelbak as a spare. 

I bookmarked your site so it's much easier for me to refer all my "clone" friends that aren't on mtbr. Thanks for picking up and running with this project.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

> You're gonna make MILLION$ at this rate!


I've already been looking at a sign for the shop that says 322 adapters sold that automatically increments up with each order 

After the first few months making the adapters I noticed that ~75% of the folks inquiring about or ordering adapters were freshly joined on MTBR. Presumably only joined just to use the PM system to get in touch with me. The site should make it a bit easier for those non-MTBR users, though I'm sure that the MTBR site owner didn't mind getting additional users signed up.

Glad to hear that your replacement ABS unit is holding up for you. I've only had 2 reported failures, the other being one that was installed with no washer under the allen screw which put too much pressure on the plastic when tightened. There have been a couple cases where I attempted to do additional machining to fit an unusual light that the fit didn't work out well. It is very difficult trying to describe the info needed and then work with dimensions that the user estimates or measures with a ruler.

I think the email link is fixed.


----------



## RyanArr (Nov 26, 2014)

socalfyre, on your niterider pro, how did you deal with the diagonal screw hole? Unless you used a wedge shaped washer the screw head wouldn't sit flat. Thinking about requesting a custom aluminum version with an off angle counterbore if I can measure the angle accurately.


----------



## socalfyre (Dec 29, 2010)

RyanArr said:


> socalfyre, on your niterider pro, how did you deal with the diagonal screw hole? Unless you used a wedge shaped washer the screw head wouldn't sit flat. Thinking about requesting a custom aluminum version with an off angle counterbore if I can measure the angle accurately.


Hey Ryan I ordered a couple of the ABS plastic ones and used a dremel and drew a line of angle I wanted to drill based on a side-by-side how the screw looked like through the original mount. I counterbored the screw with the Dremel doing it in small increments until flush or close to flush. It works really well but an aluminum version would definitely be stronger. So far so good with the ABS one. If it fails I will most likely order an aluminum version. Hope that helps.


----------



## RyanArr (Nov 26, 2014)

Interesting, good to know I wasn't totally off base. I suppose the easy thing would be just to bolt to the female end of the NR quick release instead of the light chassis. I emailed Kevin to inquire about a custom order with the proper bore. Don't suppose you happen to have a measurement of the angle?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Magicshine MJ880 adapters now available*

Details in this thread...

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/magicshine-mj880-gopro-adapter-941022.html


----------



## RyanArr (Nov 26, 2014)

Got the the custom mount for the NR light from Kevin yesterday. Fits perfect. Needed to go up to a longer (#6x30x3/4" IIRC) screw, which was just short enough to not bottom out once I added the lock washer that came with the light. For reference the hole is 32 degrees from perpendicular.

So much cleaner than the stock mount, which barely fit and looked embarrassing on my handlebars.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

That does look pretty good on there. Good to know that the 32 degree angle was right. Wonder if the other NR lights in that style have the same angle?


----------



## RyanArr (Nov 26, 2014)

Vancbiker said:


> That does look pretty good on there. Good to know that the 32 degree angle was right. Wonder if the other NR lights in that style have the same angle?


I believe the all the single beam NR Pro Race models (1200, 1500, 1600, 1800) share the exact same chassis. From pictures it appears that the dual beam (2200, 3600) models use the same (awful) mounting system, so those may work too.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Adapters in another material now*

Here is an option for a tougher adapter than the ABS model, but lighter than the aluminum model. I recently got a bar of polycarbonate plastic, commonly known by the trademarked name Lexan, thick enough to make my adapters out of. This material is more costly than aluminum but machines easier/faster so I can price these at $10.00 for the plain tab and $12.50 with the mounting hole and cable groove milled to fit many of the Magicshine and clones as well as the SSX2 and clones.


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Vancbiker, polycarbonate is not a good option. I used it in my M36 housing and sometimes it cracks in the edge of the screw hole if the user overtightens the screw.
Polycarbonate is tough, but not flexible.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

zemike said:


> Vancbiker, polycarbonate is not a good option. I used it in my M36 housing and sometimes it cracks in the edge of the screw hole if the user overtightens the screw.
> Polycarbonate is tough, but not flexible.


Well it is plastic and I believe that any plastic will crack if the mounting screw is overtightened.

Though the polycarbonate (Lexan) option is pretty new, I've shipped a few now and not had any comments yet about problems.

I have had two reported failures of the ABS mount breaking at the mounting hole. One was due to overtightening and the other was due to not having a washer under the screwhead of an allen screw (very small surface area under the screw head). I am certain that the polycarbonate version will tolerate this better than the ABS, though I have not done any specific testing.

The ultimate solution if one is worried about breakage is to use the aluminum version.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Y'up. Mine was the first, I think? Over torqued it to keep it the attached light from rotating on the adapter. It lasted a few solid rides, then came apart with all cracks emanating from the screw hole. Replaced it with another and also bought aluminum. The second one is STILL in use because I torqued it correctly but also used a piece of the thinnest 3M brand 2 sided tape that locked the light to the adapter preventing any twist. The aluminum is still in my spares pack for standby. I suspect it will be there for years to come.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Possible shipping delay for adapters or custom work*

On December 11 we had a windstorm roll through the county. A 100 foot tall triple trunked tree blew down with two of the trunks hitting my shop where I make the adapters. Fortunately the tree stopped a bit over a foot before hitting my CNC mill. Despite the damage, I was able to run temporary power to the machines and keep up with orders. The replacement of the roof trusses, roofing, insulation, sheetrock, ETC. will require my machinery be moved and be unable to run for a couple weeks toward the end of January if all goes as planned. During that time I will not be able to do custom adapters. I am building up my inventory to still be able to ship the standard adapters during the shutdown period, though I may possibly run out of something. Hopefully not, but if I do please be patient. Should be back to full capability around the first week of February (fingers crossed)


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Yikes! Glad you're ok, Kevin.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Thanks! I was in there just 20 minutes before it hit, working on a job. The wife came down and asked me to go with her to the back of the property to check on the trees back there. 

For two weeks I had to run parts on the CNC while standing under the trunk. I built a bracing of 4X6 and 4X4 posts to support the trunks so it would be fairly safe.

In all I lost ~90 trees. Some as big as 120 feet tall and over 2 feet at the base. I'm doing a salvage logging operation now. It's hard work being a logger!!


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

We had a huge, degenerating pine tree in our yard, 4' diameter which is massive for Southern Ontario.
We had it trimmed so it wouldn't take out the house if it fell over. It dropped some gigantic branches on calm days (I made a tabletop out of one branch slice) and we decided to take it down before it took us out. Good thing, it was just before the 2013 ice storm.

It took me much of the winter to hand-split, haul and stack over 5 bush cords of knotty, resinous wood. I did a fair bit of it by headlamp, using my DIY bike light of course.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

What do you think about makingthis out of ABS??


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Bryank930 said:


> What do you think about makingthis out of ABS??


I'd be leery of using ABS for that. I have made a couple of seat rail mounts from aluminum. They did not generate much interest so I never did a production run of them. I can still make them though.


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Glad to hear you are ok vancbiker, even if your shed is a bit secondhand.

I like gopro mounts and use them for my front and rear lights which use easy2led housings so no issues with the cable exit. I have been using ABS gopro mounts that have a standard 1/4" tripod mount like this








It is easy enough to remove the tripod screw, file the surface flat (it has bumps to grip a rubber base on a camera) & fit an m4 screw with a washer. Cheap, currently less than US$2

But (there is always a but) they have been cracking. The latest one appears to have cracked at the lugs with the crack propagating forward to the hole. It is not clear to me whether the light has been bumped or it is simply the vibration causing the ABS to flex & fatigue.

I have some large washers that cover the entire base of the mount & so remove almost all of the flex so I will see how they go. I suspect however that ABS is simply not the right material for the job & that I will end up replacing them all (3 bikes, front & rear) with vancbiker's aluminium mounts


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Vancbiker said:


> I'd be leery of using ABS for that. I have made a couple of seat rail mounts from aluminum. They did not generate much interest so I never did a production run of them. I can still make them though.


What would you charge for the seat rail mount?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Bryank930 said:


> What would you charge for the seat rail mount?


PM sent.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

find_bruce said:


> Glad to hear you are ok vancbiker, even if your shed is a bit secondhand.


Too bad it's not summer here, the extra ventilation and skylight would be OK then.


----------



## DeskoFipps (Sep 28, 2005)

Do you still have a surplus of mounts? I have a rigged mount that I am not fond of for my MagicShine clone and Bell Super.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I have stock on all versions of the adapters. Send a PM with which material ABS, Lexan, or aluminum, quantity, and Paypal address. I'll send a Paypal invoice.


----------



## CivilianUnknown (Aug 5, 2014)

Vancbiker I am so happy that I found this thread! I would like to buy several I will send a PM in a few.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Plate Mount*

Hey Kevin, hope you have managed to get your shop back together.

Was wondering, ever consider machining a replacement GoPro mount based upon the top plate of a MTB stem such as these below, to mate with your adapter?















It would allow for the placement of a lamp in the center of the handle bars, which aside from lending a pleasant symmetry, would resolve interference from cable housings as well as be slip-proof. Plus, the entire clamp system could then be alloy, with perhaps even the even the handle bars helping to dissipate heat (a long shot I know.) Please forgive the sloppiness of the example below, it's just for reference, I haven't made a mock up of the plate with mounting tabs or anything (left on the O-ring just to keep the light head balanced over the stem for the shot.)

Thanks in advance for not laughing... Best wishes again to you and your shop.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Shop is still pretty much in shambles due to the sluggish turn around time of approvals from the insurance company. Even telling them "there's $80k worth of CNC machinery being protected by a $30 tarp, let's get going!" seems to have little effect in prodding it along. Anyway, I'm still cranking out adapters huddled in front of a space heater to fight off the chill.

I've thought quite a bit about how to offer a "production" stem faceplate mount. I checked dimensions on the 6 stems I own and there are 4 different, non interchangeable, patterns. 2 bolt and 4 bolt. Hole center to hole center differences. It seems like a nightmare trying to keep records of what each manufacturer and model dimensions would be. I've also learned from the adapter project that few folks have precision measuring tools or experience using them to get me accurate dimensions to work with. I have done a couple of custom stem face plates. One with GoPro tabs, and one with an attachment for aero bar ends. In both cases I was given the stem to measure up and test fit. If you are interested in a custom, let me know and we'll figure something out.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your ongoing woes, Kevin, but glad to know you are still in business.

Yeah I figured it would be impossible to get accurate measurements and that you would need the actual face plates in hand. Will be a while before I have access to my country bikes, and I still use the candidate down here in the city too frequently to take out of commission for any length of time. But once Spring comes I should be able to round up compatible/duplicate plates, there's an old shop upstate that hangs on to every last scrap of salvageable material. 

Thanks again Kevin, I look forward to receiving the six adapters I ordered from you. Best of luck with the insurers.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Not quite the same thing, but Hope offered face plates for common stems Race Face and FAS I think) to attach lights directly to the face plate. They can be modified quite easily so magicshine and other lights will work. I think CRC still has a few. The challenge is having the right stem.

Tim


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Sample of the work so far*









Newish NW XM-L2 U2 KD MJ-880 clone with Vancbiker's adapter and alloy bar mount. They come in black, red and blue anodize as well, will match the new GB Yindings.

Gotta run out to HD, pick up a carbide countersink bit so I can inset a slightly longer new mounting screw (am temorarily using spare set screw plus washers.) Those will be M4 x .7, right?

Thanks again, Vancbiker!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

The finishes of each piece are a pretty good match. Nice looking setup.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

What's the status of the finned mounts? $18 ea, right?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

PHeller said:


> What's the status of the finned mounts? $18 ea, right?


Cutter to mill the fin slots is due in on Wednesday. If it shows on schedule, I plan to have the batch done Friday. Price will be $18.00. Postage will be a little higher than the regular adapters as they are too big to meet the USPS 3/4" thickness limit for small padded envelopes. I'll have to send in a small box probably, but haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Kevin you can use a a padded envelope, every one does. You can even get them from USPS for Priority mail, but they are not available at local POs and must be ordered online.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Finned version added to the lineup*

I now have the finned version of the adapter available to ship. Adds ~3 square inches of surface area to help dissipate heat. Great option for small, high output lights that tend to run hot.

PM or email for additional info


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

andychrist said:


> Kevin you can use a a padded envelope, every one does. You can even get them from USPS for Priority mail, but they are not available at local POs and must be ordered online.


I'll have to check up on this.

Early in the adapter biz, I sent a custom adapter in my normal padded envelope. Got kicked back by the mailman for being "too thick" for mailing as an envelope. It was about 1" thick. The standard adapters make for about a 3/4" thick package and I've never had an issue with that.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> I'll have to check up on this.
> 
> Early in the adapter biz, I sent a custom adapter in my normal padded envelope. Got kicked back by the mailman for being "too thick" for mailing as an envelope. It was about 1" thick. The standard adapters make for about a 3/4" thick package and I've never had an issue with that.


Well there must be a slight difference in the rate. When buying postage you have to select Parcel rather than Envelope. Also you're supposed to deposite it through the Parcel bin, rather than that for Large Envelopes (though I've even used the latter for some thicker padded envelopes without problem.) Again, I've sent and received countless items that way. Matter of fact, I complained to Amazon when they'd been shipping all my orders in oversized boxes that the carrier could not fit in my mailbox, and since then just about everything has come to me in Jiffy bags, woo hoo!

Thanks again for getting out those finned adapters, Kevin.


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> Here is a video shot with a camera mounted to a DIY "copter" mount built around the adapter shown in post 73.
> 
> 360 degree GoPro camera mount on a Vespa - YouTube
> 
> It does not show the mount itself but is a cool effect.


There is a follow up video with plenty of coverage for your adapter


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Second generation of finned adapter*

Based on feedback from users, I've increased the width of the mounting surface from 9.5mm to 14mm. Everything remains the same. Alongside the second generation of finned adapter, is a custom "jumbo" version.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> Based on feedback from users, I've increased the width of the mounting surface from 9.5mm to 14mm. Everything remains the same. Alongside the second generation of finned adapter, is a custom "jumbo" version.


Pm'd


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Reelchef67 said:


> Pm'd


Reply sent.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*Postage price increase*

USPS has raised postage for First Class parcels effective June 1, 2015. Because of this, I have to raise the price for US postage from $2.75 to $3.00. International postage will be quoted on a per order basis, but typically will be $8.00.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I've added a version with custom machining to fit the Nitefighter BT21S. Adds about 3 square inches of additional heatsink area to help keep the lighthead cool. Pricing stays the same as the "regular" finned adapter at $18 ea. As with all my adapters, the user will need to source their own screw if the stock one is too short.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...ional-heatsinking-958312-16.html#post12065593


----------



## bosun120 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sold!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Hey Bo,

It would be good to start a new thread on the Lights and Night Riding forum too. I think you'll get more exposure there.


----------



## bosun120 (Jul 22, 2014)

Vancbiker said:


> Hey Bo,
> 
> It would be good to start a new thread on the Lights and Night Riding forum too. I think you'll get more exposure there.


Thanks, but looks like they deleted the thread I started. Maybe they don't let For Sale threads there?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I think it is required to place a Classified ad on the forum then link to it.

Main Index - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I now have adapters to fit the Nitefighter BT70 light.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/nitefighter-bt70-user-review-979490-31.html#post12131593


----------



## farenj (Jan 6, 2010)

Just got two GoPro adapters with fins for my Yinding and Solarstorm. Great work, Kevin!

I can't wait to try them next autumn and winter... this is going to light up on my favorite singles!!!






















​
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

farenj said:


> Just got two GoPro adapters with fins for my Yinding and Solarstorm. Great work, Kevin!
> 
> I can't wait to try them next autumn and winter... this is going to light up on my favorite singles!!!
> 
> ...


Thought id fill you in on a trick, you have the gopro adapters on "backwards". They work alot better turned around the other way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> .......They work alot better turned around the other way. :thumbsup:


Yes, a few people have measured a few degrees more cooling when the GoPro tabs are positioned toward the back of the light. Seem like there must be a cleaner airflow across the adapter fins when oriented that way.


----------



## Slowgo (Oct 23, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> I now have the finned version of the adapter available to ship. Adds ~3 square inches of surface area to help dissipate heat. Great option for small, high output lights that tend to run hot.
> 
> PM or email for additional info


I have a Dinotte 400L which is similar to the enclosed image except for 2 differences.
It is designed with 2 holes and they are in the BACK.
Any way to accomodate this in drilling?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Slowgo said:


> I have a Dinotte 400L which is similar to the enclosed image except for 2 differences.
> It is designed with 2 holes and they are in the BACK.
> Any way to accomodate this in drilling?


Here is a pic of the solution for a Dinotte 400 for use on a helmet light, but suitable for bar mounting too. It is a custom mod to one of my plain tab adapters and a custom Dinotte specific "crossbar". PM or e-mail me for pricing/delivery.


----------



## kwh705 (Apr 24, 2016)

Are you still selling GoPro mounts for magic shine lights? I have a bell super 2R that I would like to mount my magic shine light to. It would be the same setup as above.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi guys! I just purchased the '6000 Lm 3x CREE XM-L T6' from Ebay, comes with 8.4v~6.4Amp battery.

I want to mount this to my Giro Feature, what mounts would I need that are easy to buy to get it in use?

I also like the idea of getting one of these forum member made mounts, how do I go about getting one of these custom helmet mounts?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

These aren't custom helmet mounts, their just gopro mount adapters for lights. You have to get a gopro helmet mount of your own to use these adapters or use the helmet mount included with your light. 

FYI you light maybe produces 1000lumens if your lucky enough to get a decent one.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> FYI you light maybe produces 1000lumens if your lucky enough to get a decent one.


Yeah, totally understand that! I've already bought a few CREE Taiwanese bar lights over the last three years and all of them still work, just not had a helmet light. I suspect that I'll get about 650-800lmn, which is enough for a helmet light. Even if I'm not lucky, I know what diode to get to really make it shine![I actually have a few high-quality diodes left I bought in bulk for modding friends lights]

I know that when I get the light, I'll need to do some modding. First, heatsink paste for the diode and shell, and lacquer any PCB's. I aslo suspect that I'll need to get a battery from that guy in Australia. I have two of his battery packs now, they are high-quality compared to the hazardous garbage battery you get with your Ebay CREE light.

Note; such a weird feeling to be living in Portland, Oregon and buying from Australia.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

kwh705 said:


> Are you still selling GoPro mounts for magic shine lights? I have a bell super 2R that I would like to mount my magic shine light to. It would be the same setup as above.


Yes, I'm still making the adapters. PM sent.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

pdxmark said:


> Hi guys! I just purchased the '6000 Lm 3x CREE XM-L T6' from Ebay, comes with 8.4v~6.4Amp battery.
> 
> I want to mount this to my Giro Feature, what mounts would I need that are easy to buy to get it in use?
> 
> I also like the idea of getting one of these forum member made mounts, how do I go about getting one of these custom helmet mounts?


I looked at a picture of the Giro Feature helmet and it looks like it would be best used with one of the curved GoPro sticky mounts. The genuine GoPro sticky mounts hold really well as long as you follow the directions for installing them. Then you order one of my adapters to fit your light. PM me or go to my website in my sig line for my e-mail address.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Bringing this one back from the dead - I have a couple of bar mounts for my Garmin, that have 2 small holes that look like they might be used to attach a Gopro style mount underneath, similar to the K-edge add on. Any possibility you could fabricate a mount that I can bolt to these?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

adrenalnjunky said:


> Bringing this one back from the dead - I have a couple of bar mounts for my Garmin, that have 2 small holes that look like they might be used to attach a Gopro style mount underneath, similar to the K-edge add on. Any possibility you could fabricate a mount that I can bolt to these?


Sure! Send me a picture of those bar mounts showing the bolt holes. Lay a ruler or tape measure next to them so I can get a sense of size and spacing. kevinb at pacifier.com

Have you tried one of the K-edge mounts (or Chinese clones) to see if it fits?

Go Big GoPro™ Adapter - K-EDGE


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

adrenalnjunky said:


> Bringing this one back from the dead - I have a couple of bar mounts for my Garmin, that have 2 small holes that look like they might be used to attach a Gopro style mount underneath, similar to the K-edge add on. Any possibility you could fabricate a mount that I can bolt to these?


Doing the same....this thread back from the dead....are you still making these...Like to order some before time switch for my Magicshine...

Thanks!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Ottoreni said:


> Doing the same....this thread back from the dead....are you still making these...Like to order some before time switch for my Magicshine...
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, still making the GoPro adapters and mounts. Send me a PM or e-mail, kevinb at pacifier dot com.


----------



## McGuillicuddy (Jul 14, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> Yes, still making the GoPro adapters and mounts. Send me a PM or e-mail, kevinb at pacifier dot com.


Sent you an email. Hope you're still making these! I'm surprised there aren't more adapters like this widely available.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

McGuillicuddy said:


> Sent you an email. Hope you're still making these! I'm surprised there aren't more adapters like this widely available.


Yes, still making them. I got your e-mail and replied.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> Yes, still making them. I got your e-mail and replied.


I just looked through your sight, cool stuff. I'd love to be able to turn things out like this. Anyways, I'm sure this info is out there somewhere, but do any of these mounts work for BT40s/clones?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I have an adapter version that is specific to the genuine Nitefighter and Revtronic BT40S. Most BT40S clones work with the Magicshine MJ808 adapter. A genuine BT40s has a shallow groove on the mounting surface that the adapter fits into while the clones typically have a flat mounting surface.


----------



## McGuillicuddy (Jul 14, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> Yes, still making them. I got your e-mail and replied.


Yep got them a couple weeks ago. Modified them as necessary and installed. Really nice! :thumbsup:

I did have to file down the width of the vertical tabs (i.e. the bits with the bolt holes that mesh with the mount) slightly to get them to fit into my Bontrager Blendr helmet adapter i.e. this guy:









But otherwise fantastic!


----------

